# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Melodium - Cerebro Spin

## obavtorips

Исполнитель: Melodium
Альбом: Cerebro Spin
Год выхода: 2008
Жанр: Electronic Experimental
Кол-во треков:11
Формат|Качество: FLAC
Продолжительность: 50.42
Размер:266 Mb


Tреклист: 
1. Choanal Imperforation (6:33)
2. Eustachian Tube (5:52)
3. Not Yet 1 (1:56)
4. Kissing Disease (4:17)
5. Meniere's Vertigo (5:45)
6. Not Yet 2 (2:07)
7. Social Phobia (7:14)
8. Vocal Cord Polypus (5:54)
9. Not Yet 3 (1:36)
10. Panic Disorder (3:54)
11. Scoliosis + Astigmatism (5:31)


Скачать
http://rapidshare.com/files/33430139...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/33432497...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/33434211...part3.rar.html

----------

